# Any types of nylon fishing line to avoid?



## LancsRick (17 Oct 2013)

Cotton thread is rotting away too quickly in my tank to let the moss graft onto the mesh properly. I'm therefore going to redo things with nylon fishing line so it isn't an issue. Before I get some el cheapo from eBay (link below), are there any things to be wary of around cheap manufacture and chemicals etc?

Cheers!

 0.2mm Dia 5.5kg Clear Nylon Fish Spool String Fishing Line 100M 328Ft | eBay


----------



## foxfish (17 Oct 2013)

Look into buying some clear fishing bait elastic, it is so much easier to use.


----------



## LancsRick (17 Oct 2013)

Cheers, ordered!


----------



## oldbloke (18 Oct 2013)

foxfish said:


> Look into buying some clear fishing bait elastic, it is so much easier to use.


 

Not the dissolvable type 

I use flouro carbon which does just what it claims......ie, virtually invisible.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (18 Oct 2013)

maxima chameleon line is almost invisible also.


----------



## Yo-han (18 Oct 2013)

oldbloke said:


> I use flouro carbon which does just what it claims......ie, virtually invisible.


 
Go for fluor carbon, almost invisible. Or multicolored line green/brown.


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2013)

Why? bait elastic is soft & forgiving, easy to tie, virtually invisible, cheap, doesn't slip around stones & rots away after a few months.
Nylon is unforgiving, difficult to tie around slippery or round stones & never rots!


----------



## Mikeyd (18 Oct 2013)

Second on the bait elastic, good stuff.


----------



## Andy Thurston (18 Oct 2013)

My bait elastic is rubbish it breaks down in a week but my old braided line works well and is nearly invisible


----------



## foxfish (18 Oct 2013)

There are definitely some dodgy bait elastic out there as I recently bough some for my tackle box & it was so weak I couldn't use it.


----------



## LancsRick (18 Oct 2013)

I've got both bait elastic and the nylon I linked in the first post coming, so I'll see how I get on. Cotton thread (which I use at the moment) would be great if it just rotted away a bit more slowly!


----------



## Mikeyd (20 Oct 2013)

Big clown said:


> My bait elastic is rubbish it breaks down in a week but my old braided line works well and is nearly invisible



Does the braid break down after a while? I'd not thought of using that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## oldbloke (20 Oct 2013)

Mikeyd said:


> Does the braid break down after a while? I'd not thought of using that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


 
I haven't  tried it but I would very much doubt it.


----------

